

Ask HN: Multilingual E-commerce Shopping Cart Recommendation - l4u

I have some clients who need to have a multilingual site, multiple currencies and gateways.<p>Business catalyst and shopify do not seem to provide i18n.<p>I have been looking into ubercart with drupal, magento, spree and OFBiz.<p>It seems that ubercart does not support multiple currencies. And Magento community version has a limited functionality.<p>Should I build multiple "one language, one currency" sites instead?
Any other suggestions? Thanks!
======
netcan
Business Catalyst does provide multiple currency but not multiple gateways. I
think you can have multiple currencies work via a multi-currency gateway
though.

~~~
l4u
I am much impressed with Business Catalyst, but sadly i18n is still their long
term goal.

------
fastspring
FastSpring supports multi-language and multi-currency in order pages and
includes the gateway and merchant account as part of the service.

